# Leaving rods/reels in the water.



## SMDave (Oct 5, 2007)

My newfound fishing hole the Delaware River (as tipped by Esquired) is where I fish now. But there are some problems. I have to wade to actually get to deeper water that isn't easy to cast to from shore, and I have two different rods with two different applicitations usually. Is it alright to leave one combo (mainly the reel is what I'm asking) submerged underwater? It's just a pain to walk all the way back to shore and get my other combo to fish with.


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldnt, You dont want even any microscopic foreign material getting in there. Try to Jerry rig it to you back somehow.


----------



## Nickk (Oct 5, 2007)

the grease and oil will get flushed out and ruin your reel.

get one of these
https://www.3rdgrip.com/


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2007)

Or this for $20 bucks

Read the review...Guy smallie fishes in rivers.


https://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0036759018468a.shtml


----------



## pbw (Oct 5, 2007)

Or you could buy those monster zip lock bag! My wife bought some the other day.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2007)

SMDave - the DE River has a super strong current - do not leave a rod and reel in the water without your hand on it.

I only bring one rod with me when I wade - since I am targeting SM bass and fishing the river I am always throwing the same weight baits, thus only ned one rod. Where you are fishing there is no depth over 10 feet and very, very little over six feet - you can walk al the way across the river there (I have done it)


----------

